# Halloween episodes of sitcoms!



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I was looking for a good youtube playlist of Halloween episodes of sitcoms. I found a couple, but most of them were old and had a lot of the videos in the playlist deleted, so I put together my own!

I've been leaving it on every night for a couple weeks to fall asleep to. I thought I'd share with anyone else interested, especially since a lot of these are shows they don't really run in syndication anymore.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLRRxu-xQx7D6DPea3rzvlJ7AeLor9utci


----------

